# CPPM - with a business background and CPC-A?



## WilloKeays (Aug 9, 2012)

Thoughts please.

After listening to today's webinar on The Future of Practice Management I'm thinking it might be prudent to take the CPPM course and test for that certification.  I'm not having any luck with Coding positions as a CPC-A, and applying for lower positions are garnering the "you have impressive credentials, you're just over qualified for this job" response from employers.

I have 15 years experience in Marketing, with 3 years as Director of Marketing for my last company.  The webinar mentioned that Practice Managers don't necessarily need to have a Clinical background - but could come from the Business field.

Would you as a hiring manager look at a Practice Manger without a Clinical Background?  Would it be worth my while to expense the 3-month course and look for Management positions instead?  Or do you believe that a Clinical background is the most important factor when hiring a Practice Manager?


----------



## WilloKeays (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the views.  I'll take it the deafening silence means this is probably not a good idea.  I will just have to keep applying to each and every job posting regardless of experience requirements.  Someone out there has to give us beginner coders a chance!  Right?  Please?


----------



## alusi62 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi WilloKeays,

I want you to know that you are not alone. I am in the same position as you. When I look at all of the posts of people looking for jobs, there are no responses on any of them. My background is in finance and I am being told the same lame "over qualifyed" story too. Hang in there though, something is bound to happen for us rookies.....Or at least I hope....


----------



## SLITTLES (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it is possible to be a Practice Manager without a clinical background. I am a Practice Manager currently with no clinical background.  I don't have any coding certifications either, just plain ole experience working in medical practices.

I also experienced the over qualified scenario when applying for positions which led me to create more than one resume depending on the type of position I am applying for.


----------

